# Won't rabbits pee on a wood floor (in a hutch)



## theresa111 (Jul 2, 2010)

Newbie question... I'm trying to decide on a wooden hutch for my future rabbit. Some hutch designs have a wooden floor on half the bottom... how does that work? Once wood gets peed on... isn't it hard to clean? It's been 20 years since I had a rabbit... and I remember the urine being a problem even on the wooden _sides _of my hutch. So a wood floor seems out of the question. What's the secret? I suppose if the rabbit is litter trained, it would help...


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty much has to be litter trained for it to work. o.o;

If not, the wood would rot rather quickly.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 2, 2010)

Agree with Megan they would have to be litter trained. Mine would pee on anything if they want to wood, plastic, carpet, cardboard. They are pretty well litter trained but have an area they will go to the bathroom on the floor. I have a litter box there and they will still go on the floor. I bought a tarp a few weeks ago and put it down. It has made it so much easier to clean. You could put a tarp down over the wood and then put bedding or something more comfortable over it if the rabbit doesn't take to litter training.


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 2, 2010)

Before putting rabbits in the cage, you could line the wooden part with linoleum. I have wooden bottoms with lino glued down in my cages, and it works wonderfully.

Vinegar works very well for cleaning up bunny pee. 

-Dawn


----------



## theresa111 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense... the rabbit's got to be trained... I like the linoleum idea... or something lining the wood area.


----------



## nicolevins (Jul 3, 2010)

My 2 girls always used the same corner for going pee in their hutch until they were litter trained.

Now they live in the garden with the shed(w/o litterbox) and use a corner in the shed for peeing


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 3, 2010)

gotta think about the walls too, the wood will soak up the pee and it will be SOOO hard to clean it up


----------

